# Filling in Boot "Contours"



## bms (16 Jun 2008)

My new parade boots have been a real struggle. Especially  when they looked like a top down 3D map of Newfoundland. There were holes and bumps and were uneven everywhere from random bumps that only scuffed my old boots. 

 If you ever have this problem, I may have found a much faster method than "bulling". 

 Pretty much, you need a polish applicator and a stiff bristle boot brush(I use Kiwi brushes). Then, you whack on multiple think layers with the applicator in circular motions, then you brush it nice and fast, and repeat.

 I've successfully completely leveled out both of my boots from the no-man's land it once was into a pair fresh out of the box. If it can work on my boots which had dips as deeps as the width of a penny, then it should work in many situations.

 I hope this is useful to someone else  :blotto:

Edit/Search Words: These methods work for keyed, deeply scuffed, off a sharp corner, and beaten boots. Also for boots with holes.

 Just in case someone is searching


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2008)

Well, 

My combat boots (MkIIIs) are black. They'll do. As long as they're black -- I'm happy (and my CoC seems to be too).


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

If your boots are brand new and scuffed like crud, I'd take them back to the QM and ask for a NEW pair.  Were they "previously owned"?
Anywho, here's a suggestion or two:
Try brush shining them until some of the pits are covered in.  This will ensure that the whole boot gets polished evenly.
If the gouges are huge, gobb polish on with your finger and brush out.
Hope this all helps.
BYTD


----------



## geo (17 Jun 2008)

heh.... no one spits anymore ???


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

Spit polishing adds whatever is in your mouth from your last meal onto the boots and gives you a grey shine.  Using a small bowl of water to wet your Kiwi cloth is suggested.  Some basic creedos to follow:
Time;   
Elbow grease;   
and little tiny circles with little pressure      :blotto:
Enjoy


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> heh.... no one spits anymore ???



I spit; and my CoC seems happy with that too!!  ;D

bms: your parade boots are exchangeable - if they are that bad ... follow what BYT has suggested.


----------



## bms (18 Jun 2008)

They aren't bad anymore. They are completely smooth again.


----------



## GerryCan (18 Jun 2008)

I ordered the new style parade boots with the Vibram soles on them to replace my pretty worn old ones and that was a mistake. The new boots are comfy, but are cheap crap. The first set I received looked about the same(topo map of newfoundland), so I returned them thinking that I got a dud set. Nope, the new ones were as bad and everyone else that I know that has them are in the same boat. 

So after about 30 to 40 thick brush shine layers, they finally decided that they were ready to take spit shining. So once I started to get a half decent shine on the toes I've noticed that they are pealing on the sides of the toes. It looks like the peeling that occurs when liquid polish is used. Anyone out there with decent 'new' style parade boots? If so I'd like to see pics cuz I've since gone back to my old ones. The comfort isn't worth it to wear cheap junk.


----------



## geo (18 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Spit polishing adds whatever is in your mouth from your last meal onto the boots



Hmmm....
Recycling beer ???   :cheers:  
Popcorn  op:
and more beer  :cheers:


----------



## RetiredRoyal (14 Jul 2008)

As an ex RCR, i take pride in my boots etc. Sadly, for some reason ti tossed my parade boots and oxfords when i got out. As a 'new' reservist, i got me some new parade boots. Like everyone, i found it a struggle to get the base coats on to smooth them out so I tried something I'd never endorsed before at the suggestion of an ex-patsy on my crew, but with a twist. Figured if it buggered my boots up, i'd just exchange them or use some points to buy new ones.

He claimed he could always save hours on new boots by 'burn' shining them. Being a critical thinking i wonder whats 'burning'. I can only guess its the waxes that are supposed to make it shine.

So, I did a few heavy brush coats then grabbed my kiwi rag, like i was gonna spit. Put on a thick coat of polish and used a heat gun to melt it smooth, brushed it out and did it again. Between heat gun coats, i put the boots in the freezer. Did this about 5 times and I had a very smooth base to start from. A couple hours of 'spit' polish and they are quite respectable.


----------

